# What Space Marine Legion would you want to be a part of?(Pre-Heresy)



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

World Eater hands down for me and if not them Iron Warriors then Word Bearers. i loves my cc


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

World Eaters would be pretty crazy, I mean raging into battle hacking and slashing till someone told me to stop...and even then that person just might get the wrong (or correct depending on how you look at it) end of my chainsword.

Either that or Dark Angels just to see what happened on Caliban.

Failing either of those two, any of the legions that got to stand and defend Terra from the heretics, I mean that's just epic.


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

Grey Knights - all the way. Being a GK means knowing you will face the most evil, deranged nasties in the Universe and launching yourself at them anyway because if you don't all of humanity will fall. 

2nd choice would be Ultramarines. Keep your mutation infested gene seed and deviant ways away from me....


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Thousand Sons. Who doesn't want to be a sorceror?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultramarines hands down. I play Dark Angels primarily because I love plasma like a nascar driver loves their hot blonde cousin, but all the secrecy and underhandedness, however necessary, is not my cup of tea. My 3rd Company Master would be more at home in the Ultramarines, honestly. With the new codex i may jump ship...


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Luna Wolves not Sons of Horus, Word Bearers (Doomed from the start), Alpha Legion Love em to death. Iron Warriors, Love being paranoid. At last Imperial Fists, I would love to have defended the palace of the Emperor and like get raped by Chaos Marines.


----------



## wilsonjc82 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gotta be without doubt a son of russ, Gotta love the Space wolves.

Drinking, singing, drinking, brawling, drinking.

bit of fighting, 

oh yeah and some drinking.

The most un-miserable ( is that correct grammer?) legion in 40k.

John


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Emperor's Children. THE definitive party connection. :wink:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Captain Galus said:


> Ultramarines hands down. I play Dark Angels primarily because I love plasma like a nascar driver loves their hot blonde cousin, but all the secrecy and underhandedness, however necessary, is not my cup of tea. My 3rd Company Master would be more at home in the Ultramarines, honestly. With the new codex i may jump ship...


TRAITOR, I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND MAKE YOU REPENT! 

The whole image of the DA is really my cup of tea. Secret agendas, cool armour and robes, big terminators AND the fact that we were first :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not strictly a SM chapter, but the Adeptus Custodes would be the one for me. You'd be at the very forefront of the Great Crusade, the battle for the webway, and then the finale of the Heresy. Epic.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I dont know which Legion I would want to be part of. A Thousand Son perhaps, or maybe a Dark Angel? Who knows, cos I certainly dont.k:


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

It would have to be DA. They've got really cool fluff.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Iron Hands! (That's one of the progenitor chapters right?)


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Have to be Blood Angels :biggrin: The most loyal and noble legion plus fighting in the presence of the great angel himself must have been truely amazing. Plus right at the end they were responsible for routing the chaos army at the palace :good:


----------



## MindFreaky (Jan 24, 2008)

Loyalist Chapter, most likely Blood Angels, just because of Sanguinas.

Chaos on the other hand, Alpha Legion!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

either spacewolves or emporers children yes I'd be fighting all sorts of nasties but I'd be fighting either drunk or high


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Loki_tbc said:


> Grey Knights - all the way. Being a GK means knowing you will face the most evil, deranged nasties in the Universe and launching yourself at them anyway because if you don't all of humanity will fall.
> 
> 2nd choice would be Ultramarines. Keep your mutation infested gene seed and deviant ways away from me....


im not being a arsehole but grey knights werent around pre-heresy, they were formed quite a time after to combat daemonic enemies.


for me i would have loved to have been in the blood angels fighting along side sanguinius. 
he seems to be the most all round good guy and his fighting prowess has no equal. imagine watching him defend the eternity gate all by himself and casting down daemon after daemon in the name of the emperor.
thats unmatchable!

but secondly i think i would like to be a adeptus custodes. power to match a primarch, around the emperor all the time and probably the same ones are around in the 40k universe now so to live that long would be great too.

thirdly i would want to be in one of the unknown legions just so i know what the hell happened to them.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Dark Angels...cos that's my legion baby!!!!!

Imperial Fists...cos im a base builder at heart.

Luna Wolves...cos they were the best at the start of the heresy ('cept the DA)

Emperor's Children...cos they know how to party...party till it hurts.

World Eaters...cos when your pissed human punching bags are fun.

Salamanders...cos im a pyromaniac at the best of times.

Death Guard...cos drinking poison sounds fun and following an avatar of death...cool!

Space Wolves...cos drinking and fighting sounds like a fun saturday night.

Blood Angels...cos Sanguinius was awesome.

Raven Guard...cos jump packs are fun and black armour is cool.

Night Lords...cos they go boo in the dark.

Alpha Legion...cos they joined too late, not enough action.

Ultramarines...cos having a stick up your arse sometimes works (so i've heard!).

Thousand Sons...cos i suck at chemistry, so probably sorcery too.

White Scars..cos Blitzkreig doesn't savour the flavour.

Iron Hands...cos i don't really fancy being a cyborg.

Word Bearers...cos they were fallen from the start.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Death Guard definitely. Fighting in the most inhospitable places in the galaxy, being known as cold and ruthless and finally drinking poison for fun all are greats in my book. Finally Mortarion is the coolest primarch in my opinion.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah but being a Death Guard would be quite itchy after the heresy...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Blood angels because they remind me of the klingons.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> TRAITOR, I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND MAKE YOU REPENT!


OH TEH NOES!!! I must call Cypher!!!:victory:


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

Dark Angels, because I look good in Black and Dark Green.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Dark Angels. Those guys could out-traitor even the Word Bearers pre-Heresy! Lion is an inspiration to the other Primarchs - first he waits to see who will win, the Emperor or Horus. Then when the Emperor wins he chooses loyalty to him, and has all the _actual_ loyalist Dark Angels who knew about his treachery brutally murdered - those that escape are known as traitors for the next 10,000 years! Now THAT'S evil!

But no, seriously, I'd pick Word Bearers.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Emperors Children just because I love Sonic Weapons


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Talos said:


> Emperors Children just because I love Sonic Weapons


it said pre heresy sonic weapons are after they turned traitor, but they still are pretty cool id go with emperors children cuz the way they turned was the coolest and id eventually get to be a NOISEMARINE!!!!!


----------



## xerhos (Apr 23, 2008)

World Eaters they are by far the most scary pre heresy chapter would love to slaughter and be rewarded for it!!


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Thousand sons because who wouldent want to be able to make people's heads explode just by willing it. or the Custodes because they are practically gods.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

They aren't one of the legions, but I would have to say Custodes. The best of the best of the best. Able to smack around Grey Knights... Approaching the might of Primarchs... So sinister and badass... That gold and black armour... Those crazy ass halberd-bolters... Guardians of the Emperor... I would kill my own mother to be one of them.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Definately Alpha Legion mostly because I like how they operate. Every and anything to accomplish the mission. Then the Blood Angels. After that it would be the Death Guard.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

AzraelJahannam said:


> They aren't one of the legions, but I would have to say Custodes. The best of the best of the best. Able to smack around Grey Knights... Approaching the might of Primarchs... So sinister and badass... That gold and black armour... Those crazy ass halberd-bolters... Guardians of the Emperor... I would kill my own mother to be one of them.


So you would kill your own mother, who laid in labour and pushed you out mother, to be a Warrior in an imaginary Universe?......You sir have problems:taunt::crazy::good::rofl:


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, you misunderstand. Were I living in said imaginary world/said imaginary world existed, and were I given the chance to become said imaginary warrior who in such a case would not be imaginary, upon the condition that I killed my mother, I most certainly would. 

On a side note, I do have problems, many, but then again, one has to in order to fully appreciate a nihilistic blood drenched universe of continuous war and suffering.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

AzraelJahannam said:


> Haha, you misunderstand. Were I living in said imaginary world/said imaginary world existed, and were I given the chance to become said imaginary warrior who in such a case would not be imaginary, upon the condition that I killed my mother, I most certainly would.
> 
> On a side note, I do have problems, many, but then again, one has to in order to fully appreciate a nihilistic blood drenched universe of continuous war and suffering.


OMG that is some sick shit...not that i can talk, i shoot of Epistles of Lorgar all the time in most posts so yea. 

Its not that i misunderstand, i was joking, that was it. haha. yo sweet dogg tell em wtf we here for


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Death Guard first and foremost, nay you're not flashy but holy crap if you can't take punishment. All of the companies are equal, each carried equal measures of all weapons. You get to work extensively with the Luna Wolves. Oh and then when you go traitor you spread plagues non-stop, become numb to all pain, and you get the nicest of the chaos gods. That's win win win.
Second choice: NIGHT LORDS! I can't believe no one has said this. You get to be the shock troopers of the galaxy. Planets surrender when they hear you're coming! THAT is power. And I honestly believe that Konrad Kurze was the smartest of all the traitor primarchs for he allowed his death to say more than he could ever get across about the Emperor's policies.
Third choice would be either Blood Angels or Space Wolves, that's a tough call but I'd probably side with the Wolves, they drink more and aren't so self conscious about their appearance (I'm looking at you Tycho).


----------



## knives4555 (Aug 12, 2008)

Raven guard or Blood Angels

Super badass


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

the doom eagles, because it doesn't matter wheather I live or die, as long as I live or die in the general direction of the nearest enemy. J/k

The ultramarines, Imperial fists, crimson fists or black templars. The most honorable of all SM chapters.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Emperors Children - the original poster boys...just perfect


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Raven Guard, Night Lords, or 1 of the 2 unknown legions.

But, yeah, sod the Astartes. Who doesn't want to wear Gold Armour, with a Powerlance with a built in rapid firing mini rocket launcher? Yup - Custodes Please.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Blood Angels definitley after all fighting beside the angel would be awesome, a truly magnificent sight to behold


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

well, for Pre heresy i would have to say, either Alpha Legion, Night Lords or Iron Warriors and yes in that order...for post heresy i would have to say Deathwatch first and foremost..hands down....and then maybe, just maybe, a marine in the chapter i have created..."BlackWatch Chapter":good:


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

My first pick is one of the traitor legions, the Luna Wolves because we get to fight alongside Horus who held the title of WarMaster.For the loyalists I pick the Imperial Fists, so I can fight alongside Sigismund the first Emperors Champion. Then after the Horus Heresy ends we can curse that coward Guilliman and his UltraMarines and almost start another war.Then finally I would become part of the Black Templars and we will go off and do what we wanna do.My third choice, I would be a part of the loyalist DeathGuard and fight against my traitorous brothers along with Captain Garro.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Lion El'Jonson- hard to anger and silent. You've got to watch out for the silent one's.


----------



## Meep (Aug 9, 2008)

Definitely definitely Alpha Leigon.
Id be chaos lord hannibal, my second in commander baracus, my raptor general "howling mad" murdoc, and my sorceror "face" 

A-team anyone? lol


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Would have to be dark angels cause i love the secrecy around them


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be dark angels just out of curiosity to see what happend on caliban. Or i'd be blood angels to fight beside the coolest living primarch.(drools he's got wings for crying out loud)


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

first would be World Eaters! second would be imperial fist cause i also play black templars.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

That's a tough question. I'd have to narrow it down to three. World Eaters, Space Wolves, or Death Guard.

It's funny how much this question (and people's answers) can tell you about them.


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

Alpha Legion, as I'd be allowed to improvise, and have something to prove to the older and more experienced


----------



## Khe'shal'tor (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably iron warriors. There's just something soothing about massed ranks of Vindicators and other siege equipment.


----------



## Kozak13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Salamanders, just to kill as many heretics at the dropsite massacre as i could..and of course see how Vulkan survived...


----------



## jakcool (May 17, 2008)

religtors


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd say.....Word Bearers look cool(pre-heresy)...but so the Raven Guard....maybe Raven Guard!!!!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Alpha legion or Dark angels, im very secretive


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

Dark Angels. Love the color. The robes and hoods kick ass, like they're warrior monks or something.Not too bright or anything. They look like something that could actually blend in the surroundings (during nighttime and in jungles). Bright red Blood Angels, Ultramarines and Imperial Fists look like they make some pretty targets for Eldar snipers. Plus, they're kind of the anti-heroes of the Imperium. Not goodie two-shoes. They do what is necessary and sometimes it's not pretty. They will do anything within their power to maintain their honor, and redeem their names.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Lord of Fenris said:


> Dark Angels. Love the color. The robes and hoods kick ass, like they're warrior monks or something.Not too bright or anything. They look like something that could actually blend in the surroundings (during nighttime and in jungles). Bright red Blood Angels, Ultramarines and Imperial Fists look like they make some pretty targets for Eldar snipers. Plus, they're kind of the anti-heroes of the Imperium. Not goodie two-shoes. They do what is necessary and sometimes it's not pretty. They will do anything within their power to maintain their honor, and redeem their names.


I totaly agree they look insane and are by far my favorite legion. but ferrus manus and sanguinis are the most awsome looking primarchs EVER and i like sorcery so perhaps blood angels, iron hands or thousand sons.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

Night lords. Evil before and after the heresy . Also if you are a murderer on nostradamo your a hero to the imperium


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

daemonhammer said:


> Night lords. Evil before and after the heresy . Also if you are a murderer on nostradamo your a hero to the imperium


No conrade curze realized just how bad the crime on his homeworld had become and this drove him to destroy his homeworld.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

World Eaters. Blood and gore is good for the soul. A poll of this question would be interesting to see.


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

Eater of cities all the way if you dont know what that is then it would be world eaters since that is what angron calls them.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

space wolves! hunt with the wolfpack! drinking, eating, howling at the moon, and if someone really get's on your nerves, you turn in to Wolverine!


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, i would looove to be a Space Wolf! Those parties, that drinking! that bloodshed and it's all for fun and in the name of the Emperor XD

But seriously, they remind me of my youth, when one fantasy film featured men dressed up as medieval wolf knights that masacred a whole kingdom... then i was affraid, now i would like to be a space Wolf ^_^

Plus, decent color scheme, nordic galore and such...

But i would like to have only one condition: be a techmarine... either a one in making or one that is actually an acomplished one. I would soo-ho-ho-hoooo want to be trained under Adeptus Mechanicus just to help my brothers in maintaining their equip ^_^


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I cant decide between three chapters... Iron Hands - Death Guard - Alpha Legion

Iron Hands for having cool armour, hobbies and being tough
Death Guard are also really tough and hard, and Alpha Legion are cool for being sneaky :biggrin:


----------



## Zariel (Jul 13, 2009)

Either Dark Angels for the whole mystique of the chapter, or Space Wolves since they fit in with my Celtic ancestry


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Dark Angels cause the look sweet with the robes and such, id get to see the truth about caliban plus lion was a thinker he looked after his boys to make sure they didnt get raped 

if not them then space wolves drink drink shoot shoot drink drink and vertual hi 5 on celtic ancestry altough their more norse but then again both celts and norse did love the killin and the drinkin so meh


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

RAVEN GUARD who doesnt want a jump pack with lighting claws and tearin bitchs up


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

World Eaters for me i mean they are pure awesome


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

either Death Guard, or Blood Angels


----------



## Sejanus (Jul 23, 2009)

space wolves forever surrenendering to the wulfen? completely sick man that or alpha legion1


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

For me it woruld be hands down the World Eaters,both pre and post heresy I would love to have fought next to the daemon lord angron and even post heresy he wore blades and chains.Who could not love that?
Ordo


----------



## Fungus (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd go with space wolf, they have that instinct for survival, eating, drinking, fighting almost anything, all in the name of the emperor of course, but i'd be a wolf priest (chaplain/apothacarion)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I would say Blood Angel's, i love close combat weapons Mmmmmm Force sword and plasma pistol...........I would be a Librarian..


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Librarian in the Thousand Sons legion, just 'cause I would love blasting my enemies apart with bolts of the most potent majic the galaxy. Plus Magnus is soooooo cool, and they are still cool after the heresy, and practicality invincable with Ap 3 bolters  Suck on the Ultrasmurfs!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i would have to say word bearers. to be the infulence that tips the scales towards hersey.. thats the team for me.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hands down I would be a Son of Russ, a Space Wolf. They're barbaric (in a way, can't really call someone with a power sword barbaric), they have extremely heightened senses, more so than other chapters. Also, they're the only chapter (or legion) with an alcohol that can get them drunk! (please tell me if I am wrong in this case)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

1, Thousand Sons

I'd love to be a sorcerer and stand beside Magnus 'till the end. To participate in the Nikaean debate on psykers and argue for Magnus' right. He would have made a better Emperor than that rotting, traitorous liar. Also, I'd get the opportunity to call Space Wolves barbarians worth an Exterminatus, Ultramarines pompous smurfs, Iron Warriors/Alpha Legion/Night Lords awesome. Not my style, but awesome regardless.

2, Word Bearers

I'd love to be a fanatic, to follow Lorgar and his teachings to death and beyond. I'd love to chant along with my battle-brothers as we prepare for another battle in the Emperor's (eww, CHAOS, PLEASE!!!) name. _Dies irae et vendictae..._


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

loyalist DeathGuard, hell they got brought up on a plant with zombize:victory:


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

Imperial Fists

amzamingly loyal, pissed off the whole of the iron warroir legion, and they were at the front along with the blood angles and white scars (however much overlooked) at the battle for terra.


----------



## Championofvulkan (May 29, 2010)

i would say the salamanders because they were born of fire then bred in that same fire and trained there to hell they live there and their skin and eyes gives them a very good and intimidating look and it would have been cool to have survived the dropsite massacre and then exact their revenge upon the heretics that caused the downfall of two of the emporers childrenunish:


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

emperor's children
your privileged, somewhat spoiled AND you get to feel superior to all other legions


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Raven Guard because I like hit and run tactics with jump packs. Black Armor also contributes to it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job on bumping up an old thread, ChampionofVulkan . 

However, that aside, I would say Salamanders. Burn, baby Burn! However, I'd have to be one of the 5 who escaped from Istavaan V. 

-BoK


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolves, I would love to show those damned Sons who the hell the kings of the damn sandbox are. lol


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Thousand Sons, since I feel they are the most tragic legion EVER. Plus I love Psykers and the opportunity to be at the burning of Prospero and put those beasts into place (you know who you are :angry: )


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Well said Farseer!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Thousand Sons, since I feel they are the most tragic legion EVER. Plus I love Psykers and the opportunity to be at the burning of Prospero and put those beasts into place (you know who you are :angry: )


Hahaha:wild:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Night Lords. A chance to strike back at the False Emperor for Konrad Curze's murder would be the best. Plus getting to decorate my armour however I want and stalk the shadows in the hunt, what more could I ask for.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Alpha Legion. I know it may seem crazy, using logic and reason to fight battles, but I'm a crazy kind of guy. 

Besides, I liked the strategies, and how even after the 'supposed' death of one of their primarchs they kept fighting like nothing happened. I'm really hoping that one of these days they come out with maybe the second Legion book so I can know or not if Alpharius has some master plan that will just take 10,000 years to complete or if he really is chaos.


----------



## AhrimanOfthesons. (Jun 7, 2010)

Has to be world eaters. Amasing.


----------



## Cyborn (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to be a Raven Guard. Just take a Jetpack and a Lightning Claw, and jump into battle!


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

I would have to go with Iron Warriors. I mean they went to chaos just to make a point. and have been a thorn in the Imperiums side since the heresy. Plus they prove the point when it comes to being nice to the quiet guys.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The black and white space marine legion.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Space Wolves or Raven Guard.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

first choice-Imperial Fist because I want to fight alongside Sigismund and than join Black Templars [my favourite wh40k faction]. second choice-Thousand Sons because I could use both my SM skills and explore the ways of Great Ocean. third choice-Alpha Legion because I like how they operate and Legion was awesome book. fourth choice-Blood Angels because Sanguinius is my favourite loyal Primarch.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

first choice word bearers gotta love the way Lorgar puts things and covered in gold paint...something deliciously roman orgy about that.

second choice Raven Guard, something poesque about them and i really feel for the best shadow hunters in the imperium.

final choice hmmm emperors sons fighting, screaming, having sex, fight some more, scream some more what a way to start and end the day.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels to fight by THE Lion.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Space Wolves then Thousand Sons!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Blood Angels All the Way!!!! Think about what it would be like to have the true need for blood and fight beside the greatest warrior most have seen! I mean cmon, Sanguinius looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting question, I would have to say the best way to answer would be by process of elimination.

*Dark Angels:* Not knowing their real dirtly little secret.

*Emperors Children:* These guys remind me of the preppy guys in college who were to worried about their Fbercrombie and Fitch clothes then they were about the real world.

*Space Wolves:* While I like them in some way, I rather hate their shear ignorance and willingness to destroy anything they do not understand.

*Blood Angels:* Possibly, but I would hate to live through their Primarch's death scream

*World Eaters:* No thanks, slaughter for the sake of slaughter is pointless. Every chapter has assault marines, so they all offer the chance for CC

*Ultramarines:* Never was much for being a poster boy

*Death Guard:* Pre-Heresy = kinda bland Post-Heresy = Kinda messy

*Word Bearers:* Never was one for that level devotional fanaticism


So I would say either White Scars or Imperial Fists. I would go with the Thousand Sons because I respect their thirst for knowledge, but knowing what is in store for them I'd be concerned about being one of those that survived the burning of Prospero and not strong enough in the magical nature to keep my soul.


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

Space wolves hands down actually have some charecter and fun

plus half of these posts arent pre heresy
if post heresey then probably TS cus who doesnt want to be a sorceror


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

actually one of the other legions that know one really knows of cus i wana know


----------

